

Would You Pay $1,000 Once to Get Free Beer for Life? - philippelh
http://www.nationaljournal.com/next-economy/solutions-bank/would-you-pay-1-000-once-to-get-free-beer-for-life-20140529

======
itsybitsycoder
For life, maybe. For "as long as the [struggling business] stays open", no.

